# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو  متابعه للتاسي ( السوق السعودي )  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## أبو فيصل

تكمله للموضوع السابق  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t97416.html  ما زال وضع المؤشر العام يشير الى هبوط مستقبلي   لدينا 3 نماذح هارمونيك متوافقه مع بعضها البعض  النموذج الاول نموذج الفراشه و هو النموذج الاكبر و يشير الى هدف للمؤشر العام بين 5627-5300     لدينا نموذجين اخرين مكملين لنموذج الفراشه الاكبر و هما كالتالي           من وجهة نظري الشخصيه ...استمتع بما تبقى من اجازتك الصيفيه خارج السوق

----------


## رحلة مرح

> تكمله للموضوع السابق  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t97416.html  ما زال وضع المؤشر العام يشير الى هبوط مستقبلي   لدينا 3 نماذح هارمونيك متوافقه مع بعضها البعض  النموذج الاول نموذج الفراشه و هو النموذج الاكبر و يشير الى هدف للمؤشر العام بين 5627-5300     لدينا نموذجين اخرين مكملين لنموذج الفراشه الاكبر و هما كالتالي           من وجهة نظري الشخصيه ...استمتع بما تبقى من اجازتك الصيفيه خارج السوق

 صحيح الاستمتاع بالاجازه افضل

----------


## عياد

بالأمس كنت في تسجيل في الراديو عن السوق السعودي وأشرت إلى الإنخفاض الواضح جدا في حجم وقيم التداول في السوق السعودي ، ويبدو أن اختفاء الإتجاه على المدى اليومي والتذبذب في نطاق ضيق والصوم دفع الكثير من المضاربين في السوق السعودي للإبتعاد عن السوق على الرغم من أن الإتجاه واضح جدا على المدى المتوسط كما اشرت يابوفيصل بأنه هابط بعد كسر خط الإتجاه الصاعد    خالص تحياتي

----------


## عياد

> صحيح الاستمتاع بالاجازه افضل

 لو انت خارج السوق بالطبع الأجازة أفضل ولا تفكر فيه الحين   :Asvc:

----------


## أبو فيصل

> بالأمس كنت في تسجيل في الراديو عن السوق السعودي وأشرت إلى الإنخفاض الواضح جدا في حجم وقيم التداول في السوق السعودي ، ويبدو أن اختفاء الإتجاه على المدى اليومي والتذبذب في نطاق ضيق والصوم دفع الكثير من المضاربين في السوق السعودي للإبتعاد عن السوق على الرغم من أن الإتجاه واضح جدا على المدى المتوسط كما اشرت يابوفيصل بأنه هابط بعد كسر خط الإتجاه الصاعد    خالص تحياتي

 يعطيك العافيه اخوي عياد  :Asvc:    
دائما التصحيح القوي للمؤشر يكون بعد رمضان بالنسبه للسنوات الزوجيه 2006-2008
هل يتكرر السيناريو اعتقد ذلك خصوصا بعد كسر مسارات فرعيه و التداول تحت مسارات رئيسيه لكثير من الاسهم

----------


## فوركس الخليج

بارك الله فيكم 
افتتاح قسم للاسهم السعودية ..........قرار متأخر كثير وينكم ايام الطفرة وانا كنت اول من اقترح افتتاح القسم
يوم المتداولين كانوا ثلاثة مليون   الحين يوم عدنا من حيث يدئنا تفتحون القسم ......    بخ بخ

----------


## حكيم صابر

*أعتقد والعلم عند الله اننا أمام موجة هبوط
 الى مستويات دون الـ6000 نقطة 
حيث تم تأكيد نموذج مثلث متماثل 
بكسر الضلع السفلى له *

----------


## ملك التوصيات

اخي هل يمكن احد يعطني تشارت للاسهم السعودي او منصه للاتشارت ؟

----------

